

Guy Kawasaki: Is Advertising Dead? - cwan
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/the-world/article/is-advertising-dead-guy-kawasaki

======
fallentimes
No.

I loathe question asking, linkbait headlines.

------
iamelgringo
This post was rather pointless, but the panel discussion that he was referring
to was really, really good. I watched the whole hour. If you're interested in
pursuing advertising as a revenue model, it's worth while.

Direct link here: [http://www.building43.com/videos/2009/08/03/is-the-
advertisi...](http://www.building43.com/videos/2009/08/03/is-the-advertising-
model-dead/)

------
fnid
I sure hope so.

~~~
shabda
Why? 90% of web is being finanaced by advertising $s. How would you expect or
want it to continue?

~~~
fnid
Because ad networks are vectors for viruses. They slow down the web by
polluting it with images, flash, javascript, cookies, tracker urls, and the
ridiculous content they fund. They promote consumerism that is ruining the
planet through the exacerbation of consumption when we need conservation.

I expect ads will get more and more intrusive. They'll cause more conflicts of
interest like the Times/Pogue issue. They will continue to increase the price
of products lacking in quality like the Snuggie issue. They'll continue to
distract us from the content we are interested in. They'll continue to entice
us to spend more of our money on things we don't need than we would spend if
we funded the content we want directly.

I would want it to go away and all content be paid for by subscribers. I would
want products to fill needs that people have rather than artificial wants they
create. The pharmaceutical advertising market is just one case study in the
deleterious result of advertising on society.

------
onreact-com
We should ban pull a Calacanis headlines like "x is dead", "x sucks" or "x is
bullshit" on HN.

[edit:] Just change them to "x critique". This will greatly improve the
overall civility of this community.

~~~
fallentimes
I'm trying to think of any question headlines I've cared for. My mind is
blank.

